# House Layout Software



## TxBuilder (Mar 9, 2007)

Any recommendations of software dedicated to house plan layouts?


----------



## archetekt (Aug 10, 2007)

Punch Pro Home Design by Better homes and gardens is a good one.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 15, 2007)

IMSI FloorPlan 3D. I have used this one for years


----------

